# Camp site charges



## HMFIC (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a simple question. Sorry if it has been asked in the past however I am just not sure of the answer.

When going onto a camp site why do the sites (and I know not all do) charge extra for an awning?

Surley the area next to the MH is allocated to you anyway and no one else will ever need to use it. I was even charged at one site for putting out the sun canopy without the Awning.

What's it all about?

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

One word ---Money :wink:
All these extra charges make money

The sun canopy is another thing --they can not charge for that. :evil:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

HMFIC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a simple question. Sorry if it has been asked in the past however I am just not sure of the answer.
> 
> ...


The more vans they can cram in the more money they make. They need to keep 20ft between vans. If they allow an awning then that is another 6ft that that cannot use (charge for).

Your canopy also prevents them squeezing another van in close to you.

Also why do they need to charge for additional occupants? dogs? etc. Also why charge extra for a toad behind a Motorhome?

I know of a site (naturist) that had a no pets rule and even asked a person to leave because they had a Parrot in a cage inside the van. On the same site a member would go around daily and check with a tape measure, to make sure that no one got more or less than their 20ft between vans. This guy made some site wardens seem tame.

I always look to see if a site charges for extras and if so I look for another site. That includes CLs & CSs. There are times however when you are desparate and need to stop.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

great isnt it....

you use about 40p of electricity and the hardstanding looks as if a demented "boys from the black stuff"has layed it... 20p of water and they provide a grate linked to a sewer and a shower block not to mention a jobs worth to keep things light hearted....

Then perpetuate the lack of acceptance of wildcamping in the uk ,use a rediculous booking system and hey ho in the sheep go !

But only if you ve booked or made yourself a member for £40 !!!

Even had my pitch nicked at haven when out for the day in sceggy and was given grass as they had overbooked....


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

spatz1 said:


> great isnt it....
> 
> you use about 40p of electricity and the hardstanding looks as if a demented "boys from the black stuff"has layed it... 20p of water and they provide a grate linked to a sewer and a shower block not to mention a jobs worth to keep things light hearted....
> 
> ..


You may only use 40p of electric but many vans that use sites use much more. I was on a CL that had had meters installed and a van next to us put £5 on arival on the meter and ran out overnight. The charge was 14p per Kwh. We used £3 in 3 days. That van didn't even carry a gas bottle.

Heating Cooking etc all on electric


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi HMFIC.
You only have to see an answer on the "Camp sites full" Post,go on a Temp/hol. site. There will be water,somewhere to dump your waste,s and all the room you need to build a barn LOL. Supply and demand,i would imagine that your goodself charges what the market will stand for your labours,so some site owners feel the same need,its your "holiday",but their living.Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I got into this one and pointed out that my emplacement was just that and if they wanted to make a case of it then fetch the police and we can have a proper discussion. Heard nothing big surprise.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Disgusting

Charges for:

A car if you tow one
An Awning if you use one
A dog even.
Extra for Extra Adults
Extra for Children
Some sites even charge for Babies!±

EHU I can understand being charged for. Especially when you see people leave heaters on in awnings while they go out for the day.

We recently stayed on a camperplaatz in Netherlands. €6 a night, per unit. All inclusive of adults. children and dogs (no electricity or showers available). But the site would put some campsites to shame in the UK.

I am fed up of paying through the nose now. Going to start making use of the solar, two batteries and gas we have been carting around for 1.000's of miles.

TM


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

You might as well ask, "Why do some motorhomes cost more than others, seeing as how they all use the same components?" Or "Why do Calor charge over £25 for a cylinder of gas when it costs less than 75p a litre?" 

There are lots of things about this hobby/lifestyle that don't add up, but one answer is a lot of people and organisations are making a tidy living from it. So ......blame Capitalism!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Charges*



Annsman said:


> You might as well ask, "Why do some motorhomes cost more than others, seeing as how they all use the same components?" Or "Why do Calor charge over £25 for a cylinder of gas when it costs less than 75p a litre?"
> 
> There are lots of things about this hobby/lifestyle that don't add up, but one answer is a lot of people and organisations are making a tidy living from it. So ......blame Capitalism!


I don't mind paying and people/companies need to make a profit.

But the charges are just plain silly now. Camping and Caravanning has become very popular. Can be very difficult to get into sites so they can charge a fortune, if they wish.

Another site we stayed at in Germany, spotless and very well kept, right next to a tourist trap and very popular - €25. I thought that was very reasonable.

Yet a similar site in another city, very scruffy but even more popular wanted €45 for two of us, drove away.

TM


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Just go to CLs/LSs I have never been charged anything but a flat rate +/- electricity (not if I can help it) 
best so far was £3 a night. 
The brilliant icampsites (fabulous Nuke) on my iphone always finds a site free near where I want to be. 
Leave the big sites to the families and tuggers who want an all singing site!


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

johnthompson said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> > great isnt it....
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Charges*

Some sites do charge extra money for the extra things you take to the site. I lke this arrangement - pay as you go, sort of.

My friend charges people to use the showers and hand basins too in Italy, but her general site fees are lower than elsewhere. Some folk use their own shower for example, others prefer to pay 20 cents. The point their being why should those that do not use the facility pay for everyone else? It seems to work. I think the electric is on a pay per unit tariff too.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

To answer the question in a word.....Profit.

I do not state that I have an awning when I book in.
It is a sun canopy that is wound in at night, no sides no groundsheet so it is not an awning.
Lost a parking spot next to my caravan at a camp site in Austria once many years ago.
Whilst we were out neighbours arrived, put up a tent and then pegged a string out to mark "Their" parking space.
After a heated discussion I parked in front of them and refused to move my car until we left the site three days later. I needed to be close as we used car battery for power, pre mains electric. They were from the nation that claim deck chairs with beach towels.

Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am happy to have an extra charge for showers etc but I agree with OP Why the **** should I have to, pay for an awning etc. In the UK you are (usually) allocated a pitch which is reasonably well defined, so I consider that I have rented the entire space for whatever period I have paid for. Providing that I dont infringe the "minimum spacing" rule why should I be charged for a wind out, pup tent, Toad etc ??? Such nitems do not impose any further drain on the provided facilities (unlike additional occupants who use the showers loo' s etc)


----------



## HMFIC (Sep 9, 2010)

Well the question seems to have raised a few points. I guess at the end of the day the camp sites are ripping it out of us all. 

We should stand united and say no to the extra charges but Know exactly what would happen.

The greedy sods would just increase the cost of the pitch to cover all options then those who do not need / wnat a certain facility would end up paying over the odds.

Thanks to all who replied

Paul


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

johnthompson said:


> HMFIC said:
> 
> 
> > I always look to see if a site charges for extras and if so I look for another site. That includes CLs & CSs. There are times however when you are desperate and need to stop.
> ...


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

spatz1 said:


> johnthompson said:
> 
> 
> > spatz1 said:
> ...


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

MicknPat said:


> johnthompson said:
> 
> 
> > HMFIC said:
> ...


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

johnthompson said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> I choose what I wish to purchase and buy it whether it be a Motorhome or a site to stand it on. I do not write to all the motorhome dealers/Manufactures of vans I have looked at and rejected as unsuitable and tell them why. In the same way if a site does not meet my needs, I find a one that does.


Hi John, I can understand what you are saying and perhaps if those site visited these forums they may learn why they are loosing customers, that is if the site is named in the posting.

On the other hand are these site with ALL these add on charges busy and we are just penny pinching?

Mick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't see campsite charges, or their price structure, any different to any other commercial enterprises.

They are in business to make a profit. Services are offered at a price.

We all have the option to buy or walk on.

(Plug - Tesco however, are becoming a monopoly and it won't be long before there is nowhere else to shop).


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

tonyt said:


> (Plug - Tesco however, are becoming a monopoly and it won't be long before there is nowhere else to shop).


Tony, Must disagree, I'd look out for the Merca China Stores that are springing up every where. 

Mick


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

tonyt said:


> I don't see campsite charges, or their price structure, any different to any other commercial enterprises.
> 
> They are in business to make a profit. Services are offered at a price.
> 
> We all have the option to buy or walk on.


The point is its excessive for what they provide....

Dont you realise You can rent a house for the month "north of london" for what theyre asking for a months stay on a badly tarmaced pitch and toilet blocks some might considder clean !!!!

And as for walk on, is it practical to spend the day searching a walk on option ?????


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

But clearly it's not excessive as the sites are full. 

Market economics, supply & demand I'm afraid.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

The sites are full because there is a shortage of them and if you ve ever had dealings with your local council you ll realise why.....

Lovely bit of land with water, electricity and sewer by the canal near me that is totaly protected from public gaze and of little use for anything ,but perfect for a much needed campsite...
£ 25 k and having done some figures its a no brainer .

It ll never happen...


----------

